# A New Batch of Muscadine



## Waldo (Jan 29, 2007)

Decided early Sunday morning to get another 5 gallonbatch of Muscadine brewing so braving the wind and cold I gathered 30 lbs of my frozen Muscadines, lit a fire under my steamer juicer and battled the wind and the cold to get the job done. 







After each layer of frozen muscadines in the steamer, I added about4 cups of sugar






I have found that this aids the juicing tremendously.




I ended up with about 3-3/4 gallons of Muscadine Juice






As I finished steaming each batch, I put the hulls in a strainer bag




The SG of the juice after I let it cool down to 70 degrees was right on 1.095 with a total of 10 lbs sugar added during steaming. I dissolved 5 campden tablets, added this along with 5 tsp Yeast Nutrient to the must and stirred it well bringing liquid level to 5-1/2 Gallon and put the strainer bag with the pulp in the fermenter. After tasting, I decided the acidity was just about right for my liking so I let this sit overnight, stirring it good again this morning. I checked SG again and it was at 1.105. There was more sugar left in the pulp than I had anticipated. I went ahead and added 1/4 tsp liquid pectic enzyme. Stirred it well and put the lid on. When I got home this evening, the must temp was at 72 degrees. I drained out 1/2 gallon into my 2 gallon fermenter and pitched the Red Star Montrachet yeast to the must.






Taking the 1/2 gallon I had drained out, I added a quart of Welches, White Grape-Blueberry-Kiwi, one quart of warm water and one can Welches frozen concentrate that I had thawed out during the day. To this *experimental* batch I pitched a Red Star Pasteur Red.







*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2007)

Yummy!


----------



## masta (Jan 29, 2007)

Waldo you have this wine making thing down pat my friend!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2007)

Gee, those Muscadine berries look good, plump and juicey....Do they taste like grapes??? Or so they have a flavor all their own???


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks great Waldo



, I wonder what the big difference would be if you added the sugar "After" instead of when you steam?


Also, I was looking at the different muscadine and scuppernong vines at Ison's Nursery ( isonsnursery.com ) and they show certain varieties that are good for wine making, and many others, but only a few for wine making. Does this really make a difference? I figured you knew a guy that grows these things, maybe you could find out for us which vines make the best wines.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking good Waldo!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW! I sure love the pictures!



Thanks for sharing with us and keep us up to date. I'd love to see it though to the end, carboy, bottling, labeled. That way I can feel the pleasure of making my own wine from scratch through your pictures. Since I just haven't mastered that talent of "scratch" wine!


----------



## kutya (Jan 29, 2007)

Waldo, you have prompted me to add sugar to my steamer. I have never done this, but will try it next time. Do you think there is a difference???


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2007)

Off to another great start Waldo. I can smell the steam fron the juice all the way up here. Yuuuummmmmyyy


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 30, 2007)

SECOND POST...Not sure what happened but I posted a reply early this morning and it seems to have "poofed"
Again, "Thanks All" and not necessarly in order they were asked but:
NW the Muscadine has its own distinct nose and flavor. Other than the texture and appearanceI cannot think of a grape it resembles.
Jobe the sugar added during steaming makes a tremendous difference in the amount of juices extraced. Mr Boyd, from whom I got my Muscadines favors the Black Beauty, Ison and there is one other butI can't think ofit right now. I will find out for you though.
It is an awesome odor during straming, not withjust the Muscadines butwith any fruit. 
I am glad everyone is enjoying the pictures and will keep this updated as the wine progresses.
Speaking of which, it's time to go check them and see how they are doing.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 30, 2007)

The experimental batch seems to have got a little jump start on the Muscadine. At a must temp of 74 degrees it has a good strong fermentation in progress.







At a must temp of 70 degrees the Muscadine has signs of fermentation beginning and should be going full blast by in the morning.




I punched down the strainer bag and gave her a gentle stirring, sang a few bars of "Pretty Woman" to her, gave her a little pat and tucked her in for the night.


----------



## Bill B (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice Waldo as always a great pictorial.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">For those interested. CARLOS(self fertile) is a Bronze small fruit size is good for wine making. NOBLE (self fertle) is a BLACK fruit medium sized. This is excellent for red table wine.Others good for wine are REGALE lg blue black,STERLING yellow and the old SCUPERNONGB bronze. There are many mor but this is some of the mist popular varities for wine making.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2007)

Doesn't Mrs. Waldo get jealous that you are very stirring to her,sing to her , pat her down and tuck her in for the night?



Love those bubbles!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ya gotta cajole them appleman. But you have to know when to quit too cause if I had a kept a singing I would have had that muscadine a spewing all over the dining room floor.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2007)

Fermentation continues strong on the Muscadine. After taking this picture I pulled the strainer bag from the fermenter. 




SG is at 1.090 and is tasting mighty fine
The experimntal batch continues to ferment vigrously and think it may finish off as a good stand alone wine or be an excellent blending wine. Time will tell.



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## byurod (Feb 1, 2007)

Waldo,


What happened to the Calcium Carbonate for the tartness? Does the steaming do something to the grapes where it's not needed?




ps. Started my first batch of muscadine wine using you recipe. So far so good. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2007)

byurod I have two possible answers for your question about the tartness of this particular batch..First, it may have something to do with the amount of time they were frozen, secondly, my taster may be out of whack and other than those I really have no answer. At last tasting, yesterday, it was still right where I wanted it so that kinda eliminates the second theory.
Good luck on your batch and please do keep us posted on it


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 1, 2007)

Waldo your wine looks fantastic. When do you have time, don't you have a full time job too??



Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Ramona..... I do indeed have a full ime job and I guess I have somewhat of an advantgage in getting up around 1:30-2AM every day. While everyone else is snoozing i'm busy with my wines or on here


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 1, 2007)

ok, my next question is.....When do you sleep?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> ok, my next question is.....When do you sleep?



I watch for the time on his Posts too...I have come to the conclusion that he sleeps at work...


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> rgecaprock said:
> 
> 
> > ok, my next question is.....When do you sleep?
> ...




Now that's funny!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 2, 2007)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...Just don't call and tell my boss or wake me up


----------



## Waldo (Feb 2, 2007)

Racked the Muscadine to glass early this morning before leaving for work, er I mean my nap








Left her plenty of headspace for now and put the rest in a half gallon carboy....See, im definately getting refined. They used to be half gallon jugs. Anyhow, today is my Darlings Birthday and I am taking her out to Bennihanna's for Dinner as soon as she finishes getting readyand afterwards we will indulge in a very nice fruit torte my son made for his Mom for her birthday.




I believe a glass of Port will do nicely with this torte*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow......... I didn't read the bottom line in your post as I'm drueling over the torte thinking how good that would be with a glass of Blackberry Port......... to funny.............




















Re fined.......... yea right..........




About as much as me


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, Waldo what a beautiful color the wine is and your son had definitly inherited your culinary genes.


Tell your lovely wife "Happy Birthday".


Enjoy your evening together. Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2007)

You will have to call it her "Port Torte". You are talking about your wife this time, eh? Never can tell, you talk about patting your darlings down and putting them to bed and such(you are really attached to those babies)- maybe you are taking you batches of brew out to Bennihanna's!


Anyway tell her Happy Birthday from all the gang here!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks all.......Had a wonderful dinner and the tort was better than it looked. I opend a bottle of my very young Port to accompany it.




Kat said thanks for the Birthday wishes*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Waldo, wish your wife a happy birthday from me. You know that carboy says currant on it right! Dont get confused!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 4, 2007)

The other side denotes the correct type wade...thought I would do it like an old suitcase. Just leave the stickers on for the different types that had been made in it.


----------



## Bill B (Feb 4, 2007)

Wine is looking good Waldo. My wife came in as I was reading your post and said how delicious the torte looked and was wondering if you would share the recipe?
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2007)

Bill...Sorry, I missed this post. I have contacted my son and he is going to send me the recipe soon.
The Muscadine, unbelievably is still fermenting. She is down to about one good burp ever 3-4 minutes but still going. I can't say I have ever seen the Montrachet keep going this long. It has been around 62 degrees in the area it is fermenting in too and I know that has had an impact. Will get some pictures posted soon. Oh yes, the experimental batch has been stabilized and is clearing nicely. Pretty fizzy right now so I know it needs more degassing. Will post pictures of both batches.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thought I would share this for those who are unfamiliar with the Muscadine.

<H2>_History of the Muscadine - The South’s Own Grape_</H2>
Throughout the Southeastern United States, along rivers, creek banks, throughout forests, all wooded areas, fence rows, etc. many millions of different muscadine seedlings have been discovered. Perhaps the seeds were scattered by opossum, raccoons, birds or deer because of their delightful taste and aroma.

Occasionally an outstanding seedling would be discovered here and there. However, the majority of muscadines and bullis were too twangy, too acid, too sour, with not enough sugar to interest growers for cultivation.

In 1554 the greatest discovery of any grape species in America was found by a member of the Sir Walter Raliegh colony. It was the grand old scuppernong vine – also called “Mother Vine”, “The Big White Grape”, “Grape of the South”, “Grape of Grapes”, and “The South’s Own Grape.”

Much confusion exists as to what a Scuppernong and what is a muscadine, the thinking being that the scuppernong is white and the muscadine is black. The fact is all are muscadines whether white, black, or red. Many dark muscadines were called Bullis especially in South Carolina because of the resemblance to European plum bearing the name. “Bull Grape” is a corruption of the same, likewise “bullet”. Scuppernong grape is a sport of the Species Vitis Rotundiofolia, commonly called muscadine, which is native to the Southern States and grows nowhere else except as an exotic.

Of the score of so of grape species native to the United States, the scuppernong was the earliest to prove interesting to winemakers and continues to present date. The word scuppernong is derived from Askuonong, whichj interepreted from the S. Algonquion language meaning “at” (or in) the place (country) of the Askupo. The Askupo in turn is the Magnolia glouea, a small tree growing in swamps (or bays as magnolia swamps are called in North Carolina). The plant now popularly known as “sweet bay”, “swamp bay”, “sassafras”, etc was mentioned as early as 1588 by Thomas Harot; “Ascopo a kind of tree very like unto Lowell, the bark hoat and spicie.” 

The grape of the South was discovered as an original wild scuppernong vine in 1554 and was still found bearing fruit after 350 years. Another name is the Sir Walter Raleigh vine discovered off Roanoke Island, North Carolina in Tyrrell County (records of over three tons were harvested from this vine which covered several acres). From this vine many thousands of plants were rooted and transplanted throughout the southeast, and noticed growing on plantation and homestead in shape of the old scuppernong arbor.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2007)

I had read that the first wines ever made in the New Country [America] was probably Muscadine Wine and was made in Florida.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, reading this makes me want to grow grapes badly. Waldo, do you pick yours wild or do you have some growing in your yard. Same question for you jobe.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2007)

I have been picking them both domestically and wild wade. I have vines now growing in my yard that should start producing some this year.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wade: I learned a lot about scuppernong this year. Apparently, there are scuppernong vines that will produce fruit for wine, and others that produce an edible fruit, not so good for wine making. I bought grapes this year at 2 different farmers market, oe in NC, and the other in VA. The NC fruit, produced the wine that you sampled, very fruity and a pleasant flavor. The VA fruit, produced achohol, no flavor, no body..... nothing! I was told that there is a difference, and I needed certain vines for making wine. TyTy's talks about wine making on certain vines, not on others, sam with Ison's Nursery.


I have not found this in real life with the Muscadines yet, however, the 2 nursery's mentioned, say the same thing about muscadines. 


I have 2 plants that I planted last year and are growing like mad, About 25 feet long now, just a couple of feet tall when planted. I don't know if they would grow in your zone, but the plants are cheap enough, I would give 2 plants a try if you could put them on a sunny side of a building to help keep them warmer in the winter.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I definitely want to try to grow some grapes, maybe this year or maybe next Ill start. I have a lot of work on my house to do this year so dont know if Ill have time to play with them this year.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 28, 2007)

Waldo.... [and others who are lucky enough to have access to Muscadines]

Here is some interesting article you have to read....



> Grape-based ulcer aid could be ripe for the picking
> Clemson researcher's muscadine work may have potential for treatment
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waldo (Feb 28, 2007)

Very interesting article NW......May account for why I never have indigestion. Between the Muscadine wine, jelly, pies and cobbler not to mention the ones I eat when picking and processing


----------



## CajunTim (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Waldo,


My father in law gave me two muscadinecutting off his mature plants. Hope to have a batch ready in a year or two.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 1, 2007)

Great...They need lots of sun.full sun all day is best and good drainage. Do you know what variety they are? Are they self pollinators? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## CajunTim (Mar 1, 2007)

We have the other problem here. Our soil is so well draining that it dries out to fast. We need to water our outside plants almost every day. I may have to hook up some type of drip irrigation. They are self pollinators. I think he said the were Black Beauties but not sure. I know the make great wine. He has been making wine from them for about 8 years now.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2007)

CajunTim, What is the subsoil like? Is it just as well drained or is there a fast drying layer of topsoil over slower draining subsoil. If it is just the topsoil, once the vines are established they would not need supplemental watering unless you have prolonged dry spells. If you could set up drip irrigation, that would give you the best insurance. Just be carefull not to overwater.


----------



## bj4271 (Mar 1, 2007)

Cajun Tim


If you're interested in drip irrigation &amp; need pointers PM me. I've set it up over thousands of feet of irrigation. I would check out the Drip Store www.dripirrigation.com


----------



## CajunTim (Mar 1, 2007)

Appleman, I live in central <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:State wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State>. The topsoil, midsoil, and subsoil is all fairly sandy. Not real bad but does let the water seep quickly. Good news is These vines tend to thrive in this area.BJ, I use the way my grand-father taught me. Gallon milk jugs filled with water and turned upside down with plastic tube hanging down from the cap.Keeps you active with your plants.Funny, the little things you learn in life if you lesion to your elders.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 1, 2007)

*Ok Waldo and all you Muscadine grape guys out there.*


*I was feeling a little jealous of you all and your vineyard and plants so I was wandering around Lowe's tonight and spotted gallon potted vines for 5.98$ so I "scuped" one up for my self. Not that I can do anything with it on the balcony but just wanted watch it and see what happens. I would take a picture but it is pretty mucha bunch ofsticks right now. It is a Fry Muscadine Bronze.I'm just going to look at the pretty vines think about you all!!!!*
*



*
Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2007)

Ramona....put that poor plant in the ground someplace....Do you have community gardens in your city????You could be the only one there with a vineyard.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ramona: Perhaps you could look at getting, or making something like this for your vine: http://www.simplyarbors.com/trellises/planter-box/2186+2189+4294843028.cfm












You could keep that right on your porch, and IF, it ever ets below freezing, you can drag it inside, or if you move you can take it with you.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 2, 2007)

Way to go Ramona. Any idea which one of the Fry varities of Bronze it is, Late, Early etc.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 2, 2007)

Waldo, 
I says it fruits in mid September, and NW, I thought about that. My friend has a ranch but pretty far from here I could have her plant it. And jobe, that trellis is a great idea too. I'll have to look up growing grapes in small places today at work.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Mar 3, 2007)

Racked and stabilized the Muscadine yesterday at an SG of .996. It took quite a bit of stirring to degass this one but I finally got it done. Everything seemed to be in good balance and will probably sweeten at least part of it when I get ready to bottle it. Will make more on that determination when the time comes. I plan on bulk aging it for at least 3 months in the carboy. The gallon jug to the left of the Muscadine is the experimental batch which is still clearing nicely and the gallon on the right is a plum that I am planning on bottling this weekend. I actually have 5 gallon of the plum.





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful Wines Waldo


----------



## CajunTim (Mar 4, 2007)

That wine looks great Waldo, What type of plum is that?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

How is the plum Waldo, Im wanting to do a batch this year.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Ramona


Cajun I am not sure, they were given to me by my wife's Aunt and Uncle


The Plum is very nice I think wade. It was one of the hardest I have done insofar as getting the acid balanced like I wanted it but it has finished nicely. The yellow I think is the best and both will need a few more months of aging.


----------



## Bill B (Mar 5, 2007)

Romona, The Fry is a bronze fruit, with very large clusters of fruit. However FRY is a FEMALE variety and must have a self fertle variety planted with it. I would look for a CARLOS, a GOLDEN ISLES, a DOREEN or a TARA these are all self fertile and are all bronze. If you would like you could also plant a NOBLE which is a large black variety which is very good for wine making or a NESBITT also a large black fruit. These will not cross pollinate. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2007)

I went ahead and racked the Muscadine again as I am going to be adding some Oak to it soon and I think it has about dropped all the sediment it is going to.




I also bottled a Green Apple Riesling which was tweaked 






and my Golden Plum


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2007)

They look fantastic Waldo






Good job!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 13, 2007)

Waldo, those wines are beautiful...The Green Apple is so brilliantly clear...as is the Plum.....Well done...

What's in the clear bottle beside the Muscadine carboy??? It too is so nice and clear.

Love the photos...Thanks for Posting.


----------



## CajunTim (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks very good Waldo! I tried a green apple the other day and could not believe the amount of green apple flavor there was.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome Waldo! I have to get myself to doi a plum this year!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2007)

Just got 2 plum tree's fro the back yard..... or whats left of it........sigh.....


New this year:


2 - Plum tree's
3 - Elderberries (which will porduce more via the suckers)
3 - Black currants
7 - More currants (bl, W, Red) on order
7 - Muscadine, scupperning vines
4 - Yellow Raspberry plants.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good there Waldo. Makes me want to taste em all!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Waldo, those wines are beautiful...The Green Apple is so brilliantly clear...as is the Plum.....Well done...
> 
> What's in the clear bottle beside the Muscadine carboy??? It too is so nice and clear.
> 
> Love the photos...Thanks for Posting.




Thanks Nw...Those bottles were some of the Green Apple I had just bottled


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats a lot of plants jobe!


----------

